# Fuel Trouble "WHITE SMOKE"



## don_walk (Sep 11, 2014)

I have a 2010 Mahindra 4025 2WD, today while bush hogging it started blowing white smoke, and with me being pressed for time I just kept going. Well now it's lost almost all power and is smoking real bad "WHITE SMOKE" so I know I have a Fuel issue. Is there anyone that can help me to where I should look for the issue?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Don. This link here will help you better than I can explain.......... http://www.answers.com/Q/What_causes_white_smoke_from_diesel_exhaust


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds more like a blown cylinder seal ring/head gasket problem,or a cracked head/block. It could also be an intake leak,maybe around an injector seal ?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Is there sort of knocking noise?
Notice and kind of fluid leaking on motor?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

To my knowledge, white smoke is not typically fuel problems. White usually means steam weather from condensation in the exhaust system or water or coolant in combustion chamber. I would suspect the head gasket but don't know how those engines are set up. Check your coolant levels and see if it smells like exhaust and if your oil level is climbing, has condensation on the dip stick or oil has a grey appearance.


----------



## don_walk (Sep 11, 2014)

Trash in fuel tank which kept clogging the petcock valve, leading to starving the engine of adequate fuel. Runs like new again. Thanks for your help.


----------

